# Burj Khalifa Tickets



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so the price is 100 AED for a 'wait in line and then go' ticket. Or 200 AED for a 'go right now' ticket. This is to the observation deck.

I will choose the latter I think as I have no patience anyway !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you think this price will stay the price? Ouch...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do you think this price will stay the price? Ouch...


Well I dont think there will be any discounts in the near future !


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you hear that bottles of Burj DUBAI water are now selling for AED225 in the souvenir shop?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am going to run right out and pick one up RIGHT NOW.. Heck, I might even get two, you never know when they will run out!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am going to run right out and pick one up RIGHT NOW.. Heck, I might even get two, you never know when they will run out!


Just don't drink it eh?


----------

